
Having children makes you happier only once they are grown up - maltenuhn
https://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0218704
======
dr_dshiv
Marriage and children are so complicated. Incredible joys and unbelievable
frustration. A deep source of meaning amid the irritatingly mundane. They seem
like a distraction from life's purpose while providing clear and definite
aims. I'll let you know when I've got it figured out.

All I know is that the great philosophers and gurus seemed to be terribly wise
about many things, but couldn't seem to figure it out in the context of
marriage with children. Buddha, for instance, ditched his kid the day he was
born. I like the guy, but really -- not a high point. Further, is it really so
hard to find enlightenment while living with a bunch of bros on top of a
mountain? Try finding enlightenment with an overbearing partner and three
kids. That's where mankind needs it most!

